# COB-Loader für J3D?



## Elmi (11. Nov 2003)

Kennt jemand einen COB-Loader (Caligari TrueSpace) für Java3D? Nach Möglichkeit bitte einen anderen als den aus dem NCSA-Paket, der ist nämlich unbrauchbar.


----------



## hoon (11. Nov 2003)

Hi Elmi,

schaue mal unter http://www.3dchat.org/dev.php . Dort gibt es das frei downloadbare Java XTools.
Da ist doch so ein Objekt-Loader für Caligari TrueSpace® .cob- und .scn-Files enthalten.

Vielleicht kannst Du damit ja etwas anfangen. :roll: 

Gruss hoon


----------



## Elwood (11. Nov 2003)

Ein heißer Tipp wäre auch http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/loader.php


----------

